# Old tool box



## Wheresmywrench? (Oct 6, 2014)

*I was down in the basement and dug an old tool box off the shelf. Now this tool box belonged to my father in law, he passed away about 8 years ago. It has been sitting for the last 30 years on that shelf. So I dung it out and found some interesting stuff in it.  Some of the stuff needs to be cleaned up as they have surface rust on them.
My father in laws was a engineer/machinist. He Worked at Kimberly mines in South Africa and the copper mines in Rhodesia (Zambia), when he came to Canada he worked for American Motors in Brampton Ontario then when it was taken over by Chrysler he worked at there new plant in Bramalea Ontario until he retired. As a side note during WW2 he was a machinist/mechanic in the South African Air Force.*


----------



## rafe (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice gift he left


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice find.  Boy if those tools could talk huh?


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 6, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Nice find.  Boy if those tools could talk huh?



I'm not sure I want my tools talking about me after I'm gone.  They'd have too many embarrassing stories.


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 6, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Nice find.  Boy if those tools could talk huh?



Oh yeah...

The stories... would fill this forum for years!


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 6, 2014)

What a treasure!!


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2014)

nice now you are set


----------



## george wilson (Oct 7, 2014)

Great find!! But,I hope you didn't DUNG it out!!

I got a similar size box full of tooling for $100.00 at a pawn shop when I was starting out. I still use the stuff today. My oldest chest was made in about 1880. I thought the walnut chest was hand made by the machinist,until I discovered the same chest in a reprint of a late 19th. C. Montgomery Wards catalog. It was chock full of tools the machinist made,and he was a real craftsman. He even made his own taps and dies,and the die stock. I wish I could have afforded the whole works when I was young,but most of it got sold before I got the money to buy what was left.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2014)

Verry nice box you should chairish it.  Just send me the tools so thay don't weight it down.:roflmao:













 Just kidding ofcorse.


----------



## ronboley (Oct 7, 2014)

Tools/tool boxes like this are way cooler than new ones you buy or old ones found at a sale.  I have tools (and tool boxes) that were passed down to me by my dad and by (both) grandpas.  They may not be in the greatest shape or may not be a good as the new bought ones, but I use them anyway because it makes me feel good.


----------

